# Back in Blighty!



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

As always here is the 'Family Pic'










And obviously the one everyone wants to see....










I would also like to just say a big thankyou to everyone who helped make the weekend what it was especially the team Graz, Bad Taste Jane, Nick the GReek, Martin, Mr Mason, And EVERYONE who attended, nice to meet all the new faces and hope to see you all again soon :2thumb:

Jim.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Everything Aches. Im Shattered


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

great trip as always well done Jim,Jane and Graz


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

It was a great time, thanks Jim and everyone else involved for organising it, I was home and in bed by 4 but was woken up again at 6:30 by the kids  I think I'll get an early night tonight


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

whoever has the squaids shirt is awesome looks like you had a fun time!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

exoticsadmirer said:


> whoever has the squaids shirt is awesome looks like you had a fun time!


Oh i did


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

fatfecker said:


> It was a great time, thanks Jim and everyone else involved for organising it, I was home and in bed by 4 but was woken up again at 6:30 by the kids  I think I'll get an early night tonight


Quite right too, you didn't stop all day, get some kip you deserve it!



exoticsadmirer said:


> whoever has the squaids shirt is awesome looks like you had a fun time!


:lol2: that's Graz, I didn't wear mine as we didn't want to clash :whistling2: I wore my Dancing Kitteh one :2thumb:



Sid vicious said:


> great trip as always well done Jim,Jane and Graz


Always welcome Mr M, you know that, lay off the pop tho eh :whistling2:


----------



## Smithmeister (Jan 1, 2010)

Aewsome trip guys! me and the o.h. really enjoyed every second, the coach was a right laff and it made everything not feel as much as a drag because we got to watch funny dvd's all the way  Cheerz Jim for not letting us get thirsty, there was always a drink there for us to have which is brill. Also thanks to Jim, Graz, Jane etc for helping me get what i did and i am really happy with my purchases because if i was unsure you guys would come straight to me and help out and i really appreciate that. Again just a great time in general and i wouldn't go with anyone else in the future i advize everyone else to do the same 

Steve


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

A big thanks Jim and the team . we all enjoyed the trip, and plan on joining you in sept. 


Steve 

What did the missus think off the photos ????

Or havnt you beeen brave enougth to show her.


Andy


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Great trip*

Hi all,

Just got back from a superb trip to Hamm, as expected this was a busy show but it had lots of stock and always nice to meet up and have a jolly with fellow enthusiasts. Nothing really different in the Invert front but lots of reptiles and amphibians that are rarely if ever seen in the UK. As always the hot room gives you a opportunity to see (and drool over) some species you don't get a chance to see.
There was a few minuets delay in the tunnel going to the show but the coach drivers did a great job of getting us to the show early enough for us to take advantage of the queue jump tickets (in fact we went in before the show opened and didn't have to face the crowds!)
We want to congratulate JC and his team on a first rate and very professional job (nice touch with bags of sweets and soft drinks supplied free there and back) and if you know Jim you will understand that there were plenty of laughs on the journey and a few movies to kill the time, which went very quick.
Anyway a good show all round and plenty of fun, well worth doing. So now all we have to do is just spend the next few days sorting out our new beasties, but we have already booked his next trip so better get sorted soon. I recommend this trip to everyone.

Regards to all

Graham & Janice
www.metamorphosis.gb.com


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks got to jim ,grazzy, jane , for a wonderfull time.
have been sleeping best part of the day, but off back to bed soon.
Great to meet old friends and new!
regards
Nick The Greek


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Smithmeister said:


> Awesome trip guys! me and the o.h. really enjoyed every second, the coach was a right laff and it made everything not feel as much as a drag because we got to watch funny dvd's all the way  Cheerz Jim for not letting us get thirsty, there was always a drink there for us to have which is brill. Also thanks to Jim, Graz, Jane etc for helping me get what i did and i am really happy with my purchases because if i was unsure you guys would come straight to me and help out and i really appreciate that. Again just a great time in general and i wouldn't go with anyone else in the future i advize everyone else to do the same
> 
> Steve


Glad to hear it mate, you and Jamiie-Leigh are welcome any time :2thumb:



andy1 said:


> A big thanks Jim and the team . we all enjoyed the trip, and plan on joining you in sept.
> 
> Steve
> 
> ...


Seats ready and waiting mate, nice to meet you and Donna :notworthy:



Metamorphosis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got back from a superb trip to Hamm, as expected this was a busy show but it had lots of stock and always nice to meet up and have a jolly with fellow enthusiasts. Nothing really different in the Invert front but lots of reptiles and amphibians that are rarely if ever seen in the UK. As always the hot room gives you a opportunity to see (and drool over) some species you don't get a chance to see.
> There was a few minuets delay in the tunnel going to the show but the coach drivers did a great job of getting us to the show early enough for us to take advantage of the queue jump tickets (in fact we went in before the show opened and didn't have to face the crowds!)
> ...


HOW MANY MANTIDS DID YOU TWO BRING BACK??????? :mf_dribble: Fantastic as always to see you both.



skippy225 said:


> Thanks got to jim ,grazzy, jane , for a wonderfull time.
> have been sleeping best part of the day, but off back to bed soon.
> Great to meet old friends and new!
> regards
> Nick The Greek


Thanks for all your last minute driving around like a crazy man Greek, you are a legend! :notworthy:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Was great thanks Jim, Very knackered now and now feeling crap haha,

Good to hear everyone has enjoyed it! So lets get you booking some seats for september then!:2thumb:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Good to see you and the team in action,and great for us to be able to be on the public side of the tables and have a natter on your mobile club bus, as for mantids lost count at lots!

THANKS AGAIN MATE


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time!
We went with another 'coach' and it was crap. However... the peeps on the 'coach' were the only saving grace! Had a laugh at least!!!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

BoaQueen said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time!
> We went with another 'coach' and it was crap. However... the peeps on the 'coach' were the only saving grace! Had a laugh at least!!!


Come with us next time then!


----------



## Smithmeister (Jan 1, 2010)

andy1 said:


> A big thanks Jim and the team . we all enjoyed the trip, and plan on joining you in sept.
> 
> 
> Steve
> ...


Hey Andy, not yet but im waiting till she next looks at her camera and gets a loverly surprise  hehe


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Why am I still tired? :lol2:


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

Update your web site Jim!

Are you going back to Hamm in June? I can still buy tickets for March but can't see any details for June or september


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

fatfecker said:


> Update your web site Jim!
> 
> Are you going back to Hamm in June? I can still buy tickets for March but can't see any details for June or september


:lol2: I am just updating it as you sent that, gimme an hour :2thumb:

Not doing June unless I get enough demand to warrant running a coach, however we are doing a run there in September and you are obviously more than welcome to come and play :whistling2:

Have you recovered yet?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Another thanks from us three! We had a great day, and I'm so chuffed with the new tarantuals - I had a count up when I got home, they've pushed me over the 100 mark 

Thanks immensley for the back row, it made a massive differance to me for the journey, I spent 2 hours in a window seat and hurt so much more than the 15ish hours in the middle!
The drivers were amazing, the opportunity for pizza afterwards was appreciated, the early tickets were a very happy bonus too - I'll be along again in the not too distant future...


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, I spent a lazy day on sunday and was back to normal on Monday, I'm glad I went and know what to expect for next time now


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

Pleased to hear that everyone had fun and all the hard work put in by Jim was well appreciated. Look forward to seeing you all again in September, bring on the antics again:lol2:
Bad Taste jane xxx


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

I am still knackered, still grumpy, and still wondering what the hell I am doing organising coach trips :lol2: I am really pleased everyone had a good time and that it went problem free, I have had a few requests to go in June, to be honest it hadn't crossed my mind, It is incredib;y unlikely but I may consider it next year, the next european trip the JC Exotics Tours team plans on doing is Hamm September 2010, but we intend to run 2 UK trips. Feel Free to PM us for further info, or if you would like to show interest.

Cheers y'all, and thanks again for your support,

Jock :2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd like ta thank everyone who chuckd there leftover pizza mine and the mrs's way it tided us over for the journey home even if we did feel like scavengers  lol spose that's what ya get for spending all your money on snakes when you didn't intend to buy any in the first place lol. And many thanks jim graz and team only thing I could possibly comment on is legroom but then agen I'm a lanky sod  hopefully weel be back for the september trip 
Josh


----------

